# Screw Driver Sets



## Jon54 (Feb 16, 2012)

I need to get a set of screw drivers that are appropriate for gunsmithing. I don't want to spend a lot but I see on sites like Midway that there are specialized sets. Need suggestions on what to get.


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

I see this is a little old but I don't think I've been to this forum yet.

Take a look at Brownells,I really like theurs.They have gone up in price quite a bit since I got my set but they have a starter set that you can add to as needed.Don't cheap out,some screws are really tight so you need a propper fitting bit or blade that's hollow ground unlike your average screwdriver.Nothing pisses me off like seeing buggered up screw heads that screams Bubba has been here,and can ruin the value a fine piece.

Years ago I bought the master set with 2 handles and almost 60 bits for a little under a $100.Sounded expensive but the last set of SnapOn screwdrivers I bought for work cost me over $60 for a whole 7 piece set.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

The Chapman set might be a little cheaper.
It's just as useful.
I've had mine for more than 30 years, and I'm still satisfied with it.

While the Brownells set holds bit to handle with magnetism, my Chapman set uses ball detents and friction.
Thus, the Brownells set is probably a little more convenient to use.


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

The magnetic handle is usefull for small screws and have one,but the collet tip is quite sturdy.They had the old original C clip handle but I never liked the slop holding the bit.I have some bits in there I may never use,but I hate being in the middle of something to find out what I have won't work.All my gun stuff is done at home so that's where the tools are and needed,working on the bike or car gets aggrevating because I can't afford a $50K toolbox for work and home.


----------



## SteelSlicer (Apr 26, 2011)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> The Chapman set might be a little cheaper.
> It's just as useful.
> I've had mine for more than 30 years, and I'm still satisfied with it.
> 
> ...


When I was an apprentice at NAS Norfolk in the 80's I was issued a Chapman set (F-14 overhaul facility, no personal tools allowed.) Later, when I went to work in the private sector I bought my own, that is a great item to have in any toolbox. I really love the little ratchet handle, comes in real handy. I just looked at Amazon, $36, great investment.


----------

